# Burley Creek Swap Tacoma October 1rst UPDATE ! Added attractions !!!



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jul 10, 2022)

Burley Creek will have the honor of displaying Chauncy's legendary original paint ORANGE SCHWINN AREOCYCLE. Arguably the Holy Grail of Schwinn Prewar balloon bikes and this is only it's second public showing. Looking like another couple Aerocycle's will be displayed also. Once again T-shirts and gourmet hot dogs along with free camping and easy Freeway access. $15 tables pay day of show. You know the drill. Will be here before you know it !!! Thanks and Burley Creek is looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 10, 2022)

Hope some folks take some good pics-especially of the orange bike


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jul 10, 2022)

Thanks for the reminder  😎   Sounds like a good time !


----------



## JRE (Jul 11, 2022)

Looking forward to it. We'll be there with a bunch of parts and bikes


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 11, 2022)

Sounds fantastic! That flyer is amazing all by itself...


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 11, 2022)

Amazing flyer!  It would be great if they were printed poster size.  I would buy one.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jul 11, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Amazing flyer!  It would be great if they were printed poster size.  I would buy one.



There's been talk of a nice limited edition printing to have at the show with Rick available to sign them. I will update on that when it gets rolling and will make sure they are available on the Cabe.


----------



## JRE (Aug 11, 2022)

Can't wait to go. I'm looking for some Shelby parts and will be picking up my Next Shelby project.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 11, 2022)

I'm there.. Lol at one was great. Had alot of fun lots of great people


----------

